# Lawn journal phone app



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I found a iphone app called Lawn Journal. 
This app is amazing for keeping track of everything you do to your lawn. If you want to organize yourself a little more check it out. I'm not affiliated with it in any way just thought I would share it. 
✌


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I used it for a while, it was pretty good. Now I used Borland Sidekick II on my DOS setup.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I'll have to check it out Grizz. 
I love the running timer and calendar with reminders on this one.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

This is what it looks like...


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I'll give it a look tonight. 
These journals are great. They keep my head from exploding thinking about what needs done and what has been done.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TLowe I've been using the app for two years now. I like it. The only thing I hate, is for irrigation, I had to add "sprinkler" and "rain". The webmaster or whomever was supposed to add a link for Hydrawise so it would transfer over.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @TLowe I've been using the app for two years now. I like it. The only thing I hate, is for irrigation, I had to add "sprinkler" and "rain". The webmaster or whomever was supposed to add a link for Hydrawise so it would transfer over.


I haven't used the irrigation part yet. 
I have messaged the maker of the app two times and he has messaged me back almost instantly.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

This one? Lawn Care Journal?

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lawn-care-journal/id1507797403


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TLowe I have messaged him as well, very fast responses indeed.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

San said:


> This one? Lawn Care Journal?
> 
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lawn-care-journal/id1507797403


Yes that's it 👍
It's free so it's worth checking out.


----------

